# My First Little House Books



## susie in ms (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find My First Little House Books for cheep. CBD has the set of 12 for $60 and that is a good price compared to some of the other large book retailers, but I need CHEEP. I have tried the used book ( and hs used book) forums that I can think of. I have looked at Amazon Marketplace too. Any thoughts?
Thanks!!


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Have you tried www.half.com or ebay?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

If you sign up here, you can get one for free...maybe more.

http://www.paperbackswap.com/book/browse_advanced.php?k=My+first+little+house

I would also post a "wanted" listing on Craigslist. 

Good luck!


----------



## susie in ms (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks muchly!! I check there!!


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I read them too - as a child.....As an adult - when I fnally learned the truths about my people, my nation.....I was still enamored of Ms. Wilder's writing style, but the truths make her works hard to read thesedays. 

With certainty, my child will not be exposed to her works unless it is to exemplify what it wrong with today's educations.....

See http://www.oyate.org/books-to-avoid/littlehouse.html for an in-depth recounting of the errors in the Little House series'.


----------

